# Billing Question - 87210 & 81002



## steph31sc (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Family Medicine question regarding CPT codes 87210 & 81002. Can a practice bill for these codes if the specimen is being sent to an outside lab ? All help answering this question is appreciated.


----------



## stacyterramiggi@hotmail.com (Apr 3, 2014)

If this was sent out I don't believe you can bill for that however if it was done in house we use 81003


----------



## laltman82 (Apr 3, 2014)

No you can not bill for those codes. You can bill a 99000. Most insurance companies do not pay for this though.


----------

